# [APP UPDATE] FM Radio 2.3.4 -Latest



## ludidroid (Oct 4, 2011)

Found this somewhere out there.

Working on Droid Bionic Unl3ash3d 1.4
Updated FM Radio app.

FM Radio Version 2.3.4
**2.3.4 seems to fix a bug when accessing the app via the notification pulldown**

http://www.multiupload.com/A5UFUI8PXI










Enjoy.
--Ludi


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice... It will be in 1.5. Thank you sir.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Strange that they chose to use that much red, in a blue themed skin


----------



## rqballjh (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone tried this?

Do we need to uninstall present FM Radio app?


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

If you dont uninstall one included in rom 2 fm radios will be installed, so i would uninstall the stock ver.


----------



## ludidroid (Oct 4, 2011)

I've tried it. Works well. I think its from the Photon 4g sys dump. /shrug. Works well. But ya, I'd uninstall older one then install this one.


----------



## geekabilly (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 'em both loaded & running on stock-unrooted Bionic -- sound the same, seems to be mainly a UI difference


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

not a rom/kernel/mod. moving to Bionic General.


----------

